# is this triple stop possible



## chee_zee

Or is this supposed to be divisi? I saw no marking for divisi but I'm guessing it's supposed to be implied due to the sheer complexity. Are all of these notes harmonics? If so, is my analysis as to the possible execution correct?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Definitely divisi (according to me) because the composer wants the note to be held for a whole note, which isn't possible for three strings at a small dynamic volume. If the composer wanted artificial harmonics, s/he would have specified. The E-flat is probably supposed to only sound like a harmonic, but is not.


----------



## chee_zee

ah, probably more of a flautando/flute like div a3 then I'm gonna guess. then again, it being film music and it being so quite, I don't see why a 'staggered bowing' command wouldn't do that trick so the first seat of each desk does what they can and the 2nd half does the same, unless the bowing is extremely shortened.


----------

